# Scanner für Fingerabdruck und Venenmuster



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2011)

NECs Hybrid-Scanner HS100 soll besonders sicher sein, da er zwei biometrische Merkmale auswertet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

